# Camping...



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well it's not quite the Outback, but my daughter and I get to spend the night on the USS Pompanito , anchored in San Francisco Bay on Sunday night the 18th. My daughter is a Juliette in Girl Scouts and her request to participate in this overnight adventure was granted!







I am going along as my wife hates to drive in S.F (she gets lost easily







). Now the catch is that because there are no separate sleeping quarters on the sub, I am not allowed (because I'm a male) to sleep in the same area as my daughter and the other Girl Scouts. I totally respect that. Sooooo, initially I was going to sleep in a workman's shed on the dock next to the sub. For one night, what the heck. Throw down a pad and sleeping bag and I'm good. However, I received a call two days ago and I've been promoted to sleep in the foreword torpedo room! Sweet! Just hopefully not in a torpedo tube.







We'll drive down to S.F early Sunday afternoon, and then meet up with the Girl Scout troop at the sub starting at 6:30pm. The 'event' ends at 7:30am Monday morning. We'll probably spend some of Monday going to breakfast, checking out Pier 39, maybe the Golden Gate bridge or what have you.

Last year she and I spent the night (similar Girl Scout event) on Alcatraz in one of the cells. In fact our cell was 3 down from where the Bird Man of Alcatraz was held. We were treated to special behind the scenes and underground tours of the prison. In fact we even went onto the roof at night! Man, what a cool experience that was!

Anyway, just something a little different I wanted to share with my fellow Outbackers.







*Dive! Dive! Dive!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

How very cool! will you get to take pix?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's cool, Herb!!! Just be sure none of the girls know where the "red button" is ....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is pretty darn cool. Can you take pictures...guessing not.

We have something similar here in Portland on the USS Blueback, which is US Navy's last non-nuclear fast attack sub. I've attached the link if anyone wants more details.

http://www.omsi.edu/submarine


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm looking forward to this little outing. No setup for me! I really don't know about taking pictures. I'll bring the camera along for sure. That fast attack sub looks pretty darn cool too.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds Cool! - aren't the Girl Scouts great? Both our daughters were GS - one of which actually went to Europe with the scouts. This sounds like a really great oppurtunity for them and loads of fun!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now there s a place for a rally!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! What a great experience. Enjoy


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Sweet! What a great experience. Enjoy


X2


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

ember said:


> Sweet! What a great experience. Enjoy


X2
[/quote]

X3
Talk about a chance of a life time. Have a great time.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're going to have to cut back on the campfires...might have a bit of a problem otherwise.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone! If pictures are allowed, I'll take some and post 'em when we get back.



Oregon_Camper said:


> You're going to have to cut back on the campfires...might have a bit of a problem otherwise.


Yeah, that probably won't happen this time around.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We're back! What an awesome time we had! The entire event ran flawlessly. The weather in San Francisco was PERFECT! No wind, no fog, temp was in the mid to upper 60's during the daytime and at night maybe into the low 50's.







Here's a link to my album. The pictures are posted in the order we took the tour, feel free to view as a slideshow or what have you. I added some comments to each picture to help explain what you are seeing.

*Enjoy!*


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry...I have to bring this one into the thread. Hope NDJollyMon see's it, as he started this whole "foot" shot stuff.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

What an honor for your daughter to post the colors!! and for her Dad to be there to see it and record it for her!! A big NICE JOB to both of you!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

compass49 said:


> What an honor for your daughter to post the colors!! and for her Dad to be there to see it and record it for her!! A big NICE JOB to both of you!!


Thank you, it brought a proud Daddy moment tear to my eye.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great pics especially the forum official feet shot!

All I kept thinking was about the people who served in those tight spaces.

John


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pictures, looks like you and your daughter had a great time. Thanks for sharing.

Brad


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> Great pictures, looks like you and your daughter had a great time. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Brad


We really did and you're welcome.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Fantastic. I've been on that sub and a few other WWII era ones. I have to share a little story.

A couple summers ago we went to visit the one in Muskegon Michigan. some interesting factoids about that sub, but I won't bore you with those.

We finished our tour. We were standing on the pier looking at the exterior when I figured out the old man walking around with his son was one of the actual crewmembers from the war. It was really cool to get to meet him and take pictures of him on the sub.

It won't be long before the WWII vets are all gone. Make sure you greet and thank one if you have the opportunity.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool pics Herb! We just decided to spend our Easter break camping in the San Francisco area and will likley board the Pompanito while touring the area. Thanks for the tip









Seems like there is lots to do there. So far we will: tour Alcatraz, Fisherman's Warf, see Wicked at the Orpheum, Ghiradelli, ride cable cars. Good stuff.

Jim


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have three times had the opportunity to be aboard the USS Lexington which is now a museum in Corpus Christi. Once when she was in dry dock in Philadelphia for repairs a few years before being retired to Corpus Christi and twice as overnight visitors with Scouts. Both kids (one boy and one girl) had a blast, but I think I had more fun than both of them together. The experience was complete with the meeting a former WWII sailor that served on her and from listening to the stories from the docents that have obviously been trained well on the history of the Lady Lex that has been written and from true life experiences shared with them by those that served aboard her.

I am glad you had this opportunity and is one that you and your daughter will cherish for years to come. I know I cherish the memory of our visits. Thanks for sharing the story and pictures.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just saw the pics and they are great - thanks for sharing..I don't know if they still do it - but - the sea scouts used to spend the night on the USS Olympia in Philadelphia. As a kid, I thought this was the greatest and we had lots of fun!!


----------

